# Alchemietrinket MOP



## Windelwilli (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Alchimisten unter euch.
Ich bin gerade dabei mit einem Twink dem Alchimisten-Dasein zu frönen und eben diesen Beruf zu skillen.

In MOP angekommen habe ich schon gemerkt, das nur noch 2 Rezepte erlenbar sind und der Rest nur über Procs dazu kommt.
Soweit auch alles ganz ok, nur vermisse ich das neue Alchi-Trinket.
Laut Berufe-Guides (die aber fast alle noch aus Beta-Zeiten stammen) soll es ja eins geben.
Lernt man das Rezept dafür auch über einen Proc oder gibt es das iregendwo zu kaufen oder zu erlenen?

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Dark_Lady (11. Dezember 2012)

Mit Trinket meinst du den neuen Alchemistenstein, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den gibts über ne Quest - entweder ploppte die nach ner Weile auf, oder man musste erst nen Goldlotus gepflückt haben...
http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Seltsamer-runder-Stein-30597


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Dezember 2012)

Supi, Dankeschön!

Genau den meinte ich!


----------



## Versace83 (21. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es einen verbesserten Alchemistenstein, also besser als Itemlevel 458?
Bzw. weiß jemand ob etwas in der Art angedacht ist?


----------



## Virikas (22. April 2013)

Nein
Nein


----------



## raptor14 (2. Juli 2013)

aber du kannst natürlich den 458er verbessern ... denn das Trinket ist ne ganze Weile durch den Procc sehr stark und wurde bei mir auch erst spät durch Sachen aus dem LFR und mit iLVL 496 oder so ersetzt ....


----------



## madmurdock (6. September 2013)

raptor14 schrieb:


> aber du kannst natürlich den 458er verbessern ... denn das Trinket ist ne ganze Weile durch den Procc sehr stark und wurde bei mir auch erst spät durch Sachen aus dem LFR und mit iLVL 496 oder so ersetzt ....



Jo, finde die Proc Items immer besser, da man

1. ständig Makros bei neuen Use items anpassen muss
2. der Useeffekt andere Use Items blockiert
3. der Useeffekt nicht den selben CD hat wie Spezialfähigkeiten (zB 1:30 Trinket; 2:00 Flügel vom Pala etc)
4. man einen direkt Use eh immer vergisst und man zu jeder Fähigkeit mit höherem CD das Trinket in ein Extra Makro einbauen müsste.

Wenn man den Use effekt nicht effektiv nutzt, kann man nämlich gleich ein Proc Trinket aus dem Endcontent des Voraddons nehmen...

Anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn zB der CD vom trinket und Spezialfähigkeit gleich sind, aber das ist selten der Fall.


----------

